# Indonesian Shrimps



## Zongyi (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello. While browsing the site:
http://www.franksaquarium.com/freshwatershrimpfarm.htm
I came across shrimps labled as Red Leaf Shrimp, Red Dragon Shrimp, Stone Shrimp, etc. and I'm just wondering if they are all just one species. Also, would you guys know about any additional information about these shrimps (like the latin name, breeding habits, etc). Thanks.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Those species - even with the inclusion of the Sulawesian red-nose strain (a regional form of _Caridina gracilirostris_ or similar) - have likely never been kept in North America (indeed, the possibility exists that some may be new to science). Identification will thus be very difficult beyond the genus level. All of the varieties you named seem to represent *different _Caridina_ or _Neocaridina_ spp., and the "lace shrimp" is probably either an _Atyopsis_ or _Atyoida_ sp.

* - Some, however, may constitute subspecies, color morphs, or even different genders of the same species.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Lace Shrimp is an Atyopsis sp. , could even be a close variant of A. moluccensis. They have variable colouration.. some of mine are blue while some are purpurlish red. The vendors i got them from called them indian lace shrimp... dont know if they come from there though...


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

ranmasatome said:


> Lace Shrimp is an Atyopsis sp. , could even be a close variant of A. moluccensis. They have variable colouration.. some of mine are blue while some are purpurlish red. The vendors i got them from called them indian lace shrimp... dont know if they come from there though...


Further research suggests the specimens sold by Frank are almost certainly _Atyoida pilipes_ - see http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?t=781&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 and http://activity.nmmba.gov.tw/Planning&Research_DEPT/1-SHRIMP.HTM.


----------



## Zongyi (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. So the shrimps are filter feeders, right?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Veneer... i go update that..

Anyway..they are fliter feeders Zongyi.. but they will also pick stuff out from the gravel... my favourite shrimps actually because they work both sides of the fence..and have nice colouration to boot.. but they do get quite large..say from 1.5 to 2 inches?

heres a link to some close ups of them taken by a friend..


----------

